

The Sports Startup Being Sued for Nearly $500,000 by Its Former Employees - morisy
https://sports.vice.com/article/sport195-lawsuit-backpay-lost-wages?src=longreads

======
Vula_Design
The mind boggles at how much of a disjuncture there can be between executive
management and their development teams within a development-driven sector!
When will the marketing graduates realise that the web is not a magical dream-
realisation machine that takes marketing speak and turns it into money?

